# OOPs



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 11, 2019)

I posted another video. It's not too bloody, but it's there........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 11, 2019)

Dang, Jerry, yesterday with the chain saw and today this excitement. You don’t need anymore nubs or stubs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 12, 2019)

Those darn band saws sneak up on a guy. I got cut once and still can't figure out how the heck it happened. Thank goodness for push sticks.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 12, 2019)

Dave, the cuts I got were from flying debris from a table saw kickback, not from my bandsaw. I went 38 years without even coming close to getting a cut on my bandsaw, then about 3 years ago, OOPs.

Below is what I was trying to make for the 2 x 4 challenge at my turning club. It's redwood. The whole piece was going to be about 1/4" walls with the bottom about 1/2" thick. There so much tearout on the one that came closest my dimensions plus it broke , so then I decided to go with Mesquite the same size as the Redwood. I made it thicker, somewhere around 2 1/4" thick x 3 1/2 width and 3 1/2" long. My plan was to cut it to 1 1/2" wide after it was done. I've cut round things on my saw many times, but with that new blade, it didn't want cooperate. After the cut was done was when the piece caught and kicked back. I learned one thing from that little episode. Use the push stick in the opening rather than at the tenon, or glue or nail a block to one end for stability to keep it from rotating. I was just being careless. 
But I still do not like that brand new blade. Never had kickbacks until I got it about 6-8 months ago. And, I do know how to set up a saw. It's the blade. It's coming off today............... ................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Feb 13, 2019)

This is the apprentice talking to the master. Well, after watching the video, I thought in the early bit, why the hell is he leaving the dick shaped bit in the centre, but it became obvious later on. What I did notice was at about 5.44 into the video the back of the hollowing tool appears to rub hard on the centre bit, maybe putting to much strain on the cutter, cracking one of the wings. Also again at 8 .51,
Just asking?
Rgds,
Crocy.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 13, 2019)

Crocy in Aus. said:


> This is the apprentice talking to the master. Well, after watching the video, I thought in the early bit, why the hell is he leaving the dick shaped bit in the centre, but it became obvious later on. What I did notice was at about 5.44 into the video the back of the hollowing tool appears to rub hard on the centre bit, maybe putting to much strain on the cutter, cracking one of the wings. Also again at 8 .51,
> Just asking?
> Rgds,
> Crocy.


Hi Richard, I see you survived all that flooding down there. Hope your wood didn't float away. Thanks for watching my video..
In regards to the tool touching the future finial. It actually cracked at 5:26. When I pulled the tool out, I did look for rub marks on the FF, but didn't see any. I did change going in, but at 8:51 I did make contact without any ill effects. My problem was when trying to center it on my table saw after it was turned.... I'm gonna do another, but before I do, I'm making a smaller diameter tool.

BTW Croc, Mister is spelled with an " i ", not an " a " . I understand the accent thing, but an "I" is still pronounced "eye". Class is over. ......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Feb 13, 2019)

wow! how did that hppen - it really does look like a scruple! You should keep that one Jerry and if anyone ever questions your integrity you can say you have at least 1 scruple - just dont tell them u made it yourself ....


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 13, 2019)

It looked good coming off the lathe...interesting concept


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Feb 13, 2019)

Yes we did survive, the river was still 6'6" below the bank at our place, but hundreds downriver of us all got badly flooded. We got over 5 and a half feet of rain over 8 days, now I am fighting mould and rust as it's hitting 90°F and it's in the 80% humidity.
So I watched it again, hmmmm. You may want to consider a cup carbide cutter, same as those you collected for me. I lay the tool over a lot so it cuts nicely without biting in.
"accent"?, only you guys have one, 

Rgds,
Crocy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------

